# Looking For Baby Female Holland Lops(Central Florida) *RESOLVED*



## LadyBug (Nov 20, 2007)

I know this is VERY specific but does anbody have a baby female Holland Lop that was born in a home(Foster or pet) in central Florida? just wondering.:biggrin2:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't live in Florida, but I'll see if I can find one on petfinder.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 21, 2007)

This is the only one I could find,

Her name's Fancy







Here's her link: http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7790851

Here's the petfinder link: http://search.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?pet.Animal=Rabbit&pet.Breed=Holland+Lop&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=F&location=32801

I think this is the link for the shelter's she's at: http://www.gainesvillerabbitrescue.org/friendslinks.htm

You could also try,

http://www.orlandorabbit.org/

http://www.rabbit.org/links/sections/allywebpage.html

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabresc.html

This one I think will be really helpful: http://muttcats.com/shelters/florida.htm

You could also try Cragslist

Hope I was some help,

-TK


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 22, 2007)

I found one last night, thanks thought:biggrin2:!


----------

